# Arrow wraps



## aleo (May 1, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm in Vancouver, B.C. Just wondering if anyone has some insight on where they do their archery shopping. Im asking more specifically online shopping, I know there's a couple local stores but selection is limited.

I'm currently looking to just purchase some arrow wraps for some old shafts i'm going to re fletch. And shipping from the states is costing more than the wraps themselves.

Anyone got a website they use to buy stuff like this in canada i'm not aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 26, 2006)

Archers Nook in London Ontario.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Go to sign shop and get some 3m vinyl. make your own.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I just get mine from this company - 10 dozen solid plain white at a time, keeps me busy for years, about $50. Done.

https://onestringer.com/

They are an AT sponsor, I think.

Otherwise, like DXTCLUE suggested - find a local signmaking company that can provide you with a couple of square feet of something like Oracal 651, and cut it up yourself.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Used them for awhile and stopped. Lost a fletching and have to peel it off and change out all three fletching's. Found them to be a pain in the behind. these were mine:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

any sign shop will be way cheaper


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 29, 2016)

Every now and again Amazon will have 4" Bohning wraps on sale for less than $10. Generally you can only buy max 4 per color though.


----------



## BlkArrow (Apr 6, 2013)

I went through Onestringer for wraps for my daughters arrows 2 years ago but I can't remember what shipping was. They came in an envelope regular mail. When we order larger items from the US we have them shipped to a drop point, like Ship Happens in Sumas, then drive down and pick the items up. A friend ordered 500lbs of fitness weights and got free shipping in the Continental USA. You have to weigh your cost options versus shopping Canadian.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

FiFi said:


> any sign shop will be way cheaper


Found a place in Brampton (just NW of Toronto) and got enough Oracal 651 to last me 3 lifetimes, under $10. 4 pieces 12”x24”. Place called Happy Crafters, and they do on-line/mail order. Solid colours only, of course.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Stash said:


> Found a place in Brampton (just NW of Toronto) and got enough Oracal 651 to last me 3 lifetimes, under $10. 4 pieces 12”x24”. Place called Happy Crafters, and they do on-line/mail order. Solid colours only, of course.


Interesting, what are you using to cut these? Solid colours and would be nice if there were any that were reflective.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sharp knife.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey would love to help you out. If you can email us at [email protected], we will see what we can work out on shipping cost for you. 

Thanks


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

I have used Onestriners wraps and I love them. Bill


----------

